# Vivaldis Mandoline concertos



## Daniel

Vivaldi wrote so many concertos for a wide range of instruments and instrumental groups (more than 200 violin concerts for example). Though not every concert is a masterwork - how could you manage that with that big number of works - there are so many charming and great pieces. For example his mandoline concerts are really wonderful. The slow movements make you imagine really that venetian flair to that time. Amazing are some concertos with soloist like Oboe, Bassoon and violin or violin and mandolines or violin and trumpets :lol: they are special!


----------



## Nox

...I have some classical music for mandolin...but it was too difficult for me when I bought it...I should dig it out...can't remember which composers were represented...


----------



## becky

I've got some recordings of Vivaldi's mandolin concertos. I really enjoy them. I love the bassoon concerto I have on one of my CD's but I'm too lazy to get up and look up the name. It's great hearing the bassoon move as quickly as a flute, oboe or violin!


----------



## baroque flute

I love the first movement of Vivaldi's Bassoon Concerto in E minor!!! It has what I call a "desolate beauty" to it. Only problem is, it's too short. :lol: I also just love the piccolo concerto, the double mandolin concerto and the Lute Concerto in D.


----------



## godzillaviolist

*mandolins*

I love the double concerto ( I think the single concerto is a bit too weak ). Especially the slow movement where the two mandolins interact with the harpsichord with a light pizzicato acompaniment. I think the harpsichord and mandolin complement eachother better than any other two instruments.
godzilla


----------



## Nox

Hey! Got a copy the other day! Love it!


----------

